# Mobile Phone Contracts



## thailandfishboy (Jun 15, 2010)

Is it possible to get cheap monthly mobile contracts without a new handset in the same way that you can in the UK.

I have a good UK mobile which works in the USA on a pay as you go tariff with T-mobile but this is expensive in comparison to my girlfriends monthly contract. Top-ups are costing me as much as the contract and I don't have data.

All the monthly contracts I have found include a handset which I don't need.

Alternatively, can anyone recommend a cost effective pay as you go provider.

Thanks in advance Andy!


----------



## nat21 (Oct 10, 2010)

thailandfishboy said:


> Is it possible to get cheap monthly mobile contracts without a new handset in the same way that you can in the UK.
> 
> I have a good UK mobile which works in the USA on a pay as you go tariff with T-mobile but this is expensive in comparison to my girlfriends monthly contract. Top-ups are costing me as much as the contract and I don't have data.
> 
> ...


Hi Andy, 

Sorry to burst your bubble, but I don't think that you will be able to get any monthly contract without a new headset. I know that most of the major mobile phone companies offer a pay-as-you-go plan but not sure the price. 

Why not get a phone through "metro pcs" or any of the other phone companies similar to them (not sure what state you are in but I think they are popping up just about everywhere). It's only about $60 a month with data, minutes and text however not sure what the phones look like or if you have to sign a contract.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

thailandfishboy said:


> Is it possible to get cheap monthly mobile contracts without a new handset in the same way that you can in the UK.
> 
> I have a good UK mobile which works in the USA on a pay as you go tariff with T-mobile but this is expensive in comparison to my girlfriends monthly contract. Top-ups are costing me as much as the contract and I don't have data.
> 
> ...


Why does your young lady not add you as second line to her contract.


----------

